
CA to vote on repealing prop 209: allowing discrimination based on race and sex - stx
https://ballotpedia.org/California_Repeal_Proposition_209_Affirmative_Action_Amendment_(2020)
======
vorpalhex
Title is mismatched and misleading. Actual page title: "California Repeal
Proposition 209 Affirmative Action Amendment (2020)"

~~~
stx
In what way does it lead a reader to believe something that is untrue from the
actual page? Are you saying that the actual page does not describe a vote to
repeal proposition 209?

From the page:

> A "yes" vote supports this constitutional amendment to repeal Proposition
> 209 (1996), which prohibited the state from discriminating against or
> granting preferential treatment to persons on the basis of race, sex, color,
> ethnicity, or national origin in public employment, public education, and
> public contracting.

Some of the text that would be removed from the CA constitution:

> The State shall not discriminate against, or grant preferential treatment
> to, any individual or group on the basis of race, sex, color, ethnicity, or
> national origin in the operation of public employment, public education, or
> public contracting.

------
numpad0
> After 25 years of quantitative and qualitative data, we see that race-
> neutral solutions cannot fix problems steeped in race."[15]

?

